# Reinstall DC after Crash



## mahapagal (Aug 27, 2009)

we are using windows 2003 server with ADS, and we have a two server one is domain controller and another additional domain controller.. recently we have crashed domain controll server, presently running on only aditional domain controller, rightnow we want add new server for domain controller installing from the scartch.. can pls tell me,how to make or promoto new server as a domain controller from the additional domain controller, what steps i need to take...


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

Run *dcpromo* to configure a server as a domain controller.

Note: if the dead server held certain FSMO roles for the domain, the promotion may not work until you have the online DC seize those roles. http://support.microsoft.com/kb/255504


----------

